# Question



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

I have been reading and some people are saying that some loads are more accurate if the bullet is just touching the rifleing in the barrel. how exactly would i know if the bullet is touching ? is it seating the bullet until it chambers properly ? any feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

measure your chamber then you will know how long you can load. If you have a load now and jam it might have presure problems like blowing up gun or your self be careful


----------



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

I am always super careful when it comes to reloading, i have seen the pics of people who arnt


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Buy a Hornady OAL gauge and bullet comparator body with inserts. Also buy some cases for the oal gauge in the chamberings you load for. Easy and inexpensive way to tell how long you can load.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

There are also methods where you don't need to purchase the OAL gauge. Most reloading manuals detail this in the front section of the book. The OAL gauge makes it a heck of a lot easier. Also, watch your OAL to make sure the ammo fits in the magazine. I have several rifles that you can't get very close to the lands as they ammo won't fit in the magazine. Some calibers, like the weatherby's also have freebored barrels, so you won't get even close to the lands on them.

Another thing to remember is every bullet can be different due to the different shape of the ogive, and usually getting the bullet out to or into the lands will usually cause the pressure to be higher.

Best thing to do starting out is buy several different reloading manuals and read them. You pick up lots of things from lots of different places and they all show different ways to get to the same point on several steps of the reloading process. If you have a reloading veteran handy, get him to help too.


----------



## stress-relief (May 16, 2011)

On many hunting rifles, the magazine limits the overall length you can load to. If you get too long the rounds won't feed through the magazine. When I develop a load I will first start with several powders and load to the Overall Length (OAL) that the reloading manuals recommend. After I determine the most accurate powder, I then start reloading with longer OALs to determine if a longer OAL increases accuracy.


----------

